# Road trip.



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I'm sort of retired. I recently took a part time job at Walmart on the night shift stocking shelves for some extra money. Surprise! Surprise. I like it. It being "moving freight" in the Walmart lingo. I was setting at a table with three youngsters during a break when they were comparing ages. It probably shouldn't have been a surprise to learn I was older than all three of them put together. 

I still move as much or more freight faster than they do. 

That got me thinking about traveling the country trying out various jobs all over for the fun of it while enjoying the views. I recently finished reading _Into the Wild._ I don't mind hard get down and dirty work. Often I get a sense of satisfaction from bulldozing through something.

With that in mind, where would you suggest going and what jobs should I consider. I've often wondered about the grain harvest. How hard would it be to get on a crew?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think without experience it will be harder to get on any crew with so many people still out of work. But, you&#8217;ll never know until you try.

Consider trying something far from you comfort zone. Office work, for instance.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

A lot of times getting a job depends on having an inside no matter how many are unemployed. The employer will take the personal recommendation first. Meeting someone that can make that recommendation is the key.


----------



## bellcow (May 12, 2014)

"INTO THE WILD" wasn't that about the fellow that traveled around and finally died in the bus? That was a good book.

In today's market I believe everybody got a chance. Just showup on time and stay off your phone and you would be ahead of most of the work force, young and old.

I've often thought about the grain harvesting crew too. I have seen the ads in farm magazines years ago.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

That's the guy. The big issue around here is the drug screen. I can pass those 24/7 if I can get my foot in the door.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

There's the sugar beet harvest soon. You could try that!
http://www.sugarbeetharvest.com/

Mon


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I&#8217;m about 50 minutes from the Croswell plant, and 20 minutes from the Caro plant. Small towns, low crime. They are running beets, don&#8217;t know if they are still hiring. They hire the same crews year after year. At the Croswell plant, my friend&#8217;s son is a manager.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

You might want to check out work camping. I did it for a while and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

TxMex said:


> You might want to check out work camping. I did it for a while and really enjoyed it.


Thanks! I've been looking at WOOFING.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Lots more opportunities for working a wide variety of jobs for pay with work camping. 

I have looked into woofing as well. The most attractive thing about woofing is organic produce. The reason I never did woof is most places wouldn't permit me to have my small, well behaved, 4 footed traveling companion along. Never had that issue with work camping.

Also, work camping can take you to some incredible places like Yellowstone, Glacier National Park, Grand Canyon, etc.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Don't know what is happening out Co. way now days in the oil field ,but the beauty is worth a look . One time things were booming out in Rifle Co. If one had a job with a service co there you would see sights that would make most parks look dull :hobbyhors Got to get on the oil co roads for the best sights also a good 4x4 car\truck is a requirement .


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Darren said:


> I'm sort of retired. I recently took a part time job at Walmart on the night shift stocking shelves for some extra money. Surprise! Surprise. I like it. It being "moving freight" in the Walmart lingo. I was setting at a table with three youngsters during a break when they were comparing ages. It probably shouldn't have been a surprise to learn I was older than all three of them put together.
> 
> I still move as much or more freight faster than they do.
> 
> ...


 ................You wanna make good money and not work that hard , cruise on down to south Tx and start gate guarding , they pay from $135 to over $250 a day depending upon the nature of the project . You'll need a travel trailer with two air conditioners , and a tow vehicle to pull it with . 
................There two types of work , 1)is a 24\7 gate where you park your trailer inside the gate and record all traffic into and out of the gate ! 2)There are 12 hour gates where you'll work from 6am to 6pm , then you're off 12 hours . The 24 hour gates usually require two people , each one working 12 hour shifts . 
.................There are some folks working several gates around Amarillo on a big wind turbine project and they're making very good $$$$$. These are 12 hour gates I believe . 
..................Also , If you have a CDL you can drive a tanker truck and easily make 80 to 100,000 a year . It gets Very hot in south Tx , but that's better than -40 below in N. Dakota ! Winters in south Tx are pretty mild . , fordy


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

Harvest crews usually start in May down here in Texas, and move North following the wheat ripening, and then come back down harvesting some other grain that I am forgetting the name of... I have an Aunt who has done it for decades.

It is good money.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Darren said:


> I'm sort of retired. I recently took a part time job at Walmart on the night shift stocking shelves for some extra money. Surprise! Surprise. I like it. It being "moving freight" in the Walmart lingo. I was setting at a table with three youngsters during a break when they were comparing ages. It probably shouldn't have been a surprise to learn I was older than all three of them put together.
> 
> I still move as much or more freight faster than they do.
> 
> ...


I'm in SLC on Business. Gotta be back home 4pm Monday to answer the phones - not 20 minutes in 48 hours to see the sights. 

Just musing Darren


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

Consider every job. This is my fantasy. Seeing the country while making a living and taking care of nobody but lil old me. I think you might find some unconventional work the most interesting and fulfilling. Be a tutor or a private security escort. be a courier for banks and businesses and fly for free. Participate in the fishing industry, be an eco- tourism guide. If you can pass a drug test you are already miles and miles ahead of the competition. you write well, freelance. take pictures for the paper. Write copy for the radio station. Become a dog psychic or yoga magi if it pays. The sky is the limit and I still believe that anyone who wants to work, will work in this country. You might have to be a pest to get a position, but you will get it if you try.


----------

